# GT3582 or GTX3582?



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Which do you think I should go with? There is a used one I can get for $1100 or I can buy a new one. I just can't decide. With my research it looks like spooling time isn't much different.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Maybe I should just lower it... :screwy::laugh:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

the blue one.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

TBT-Syncro said:


> the blue one.


Matte blue or glossy?


----------



## Yetti 1.8t (Feb 23, 2005)

That really shouldn't be a question


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Yetti 1.8t said:


> That really shouldn't be a question


 But it is...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

so far ive built 2 cars with the gtx wheels 20v with a gtx3071 and a golf R with a gtx 2867 and rode in a 1.8t with a gtx 3076 .. they DO NOT spool faster than their cast wheel counter parts as Garrett says they will .. but they DO make more power up top.. so judging from what i have seen personally im sure the gtx 35r will follow the same trend .....


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Hmmm... Okay thanks! I just can't decide what to do.... 2k for a turbo is pricey and I'd definitely like to spend some of that elsewhere but if its worth the upgrade, I will. I'm just not sure yet...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Check out the bullseye turbos or precision if you like some money left in your pockets:beer:


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

PjS860ct said:


> Check out the bullseye turbos or precision if you like some money left in your pockets:beer:


 I'm a brand whore.... Lol but ill check em out! Precision is just a garret turbo with a different housing right?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

No it is not...


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Would that help you decide? 
http://blog.perrinperformance.com/garrett-gtx-turbo-comparo/ 
http://blog.perrinperformance.com/garrett-gtx-turbo-comparo-part-2/


----------

